# Angels of Acquittance (Dark Angels)



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

*Angels of Acquittance and Allies (DA&IG)*

Fluff: A system hidden for centuries to the Imperium was the last known location for a splinter of Hive Fleet Cerberus before vanishing, never to be seen from again. Hailing from this world is a chapter erased from the records of history, completely unknown to the commanders of the besieged worlds as they dropped from above to wreck havoc on the Imperium's enemies. Mistaken for the Lost and the Damned the Inquisition trailed them until they came across their homeworld, a world named Esoterra that had been consumed by warp storms less than a decade earlier. The volcanic world inhabited by the chapter made for an intimidating invasion prospect, having used xeno tech to bury themselves within the planet and use the xenos themselves as laborers the chapter made it their home. Though the chapter was only 150 marines at the time the molten rock covering most of the planet was daunting enough.

Rumors flew around the Inquisition as to the origins of these marines, were they the descendants of one of the legions who had been struck from history? Chaos marines from the warp storm? Renegades? No one knew. After much probing the Inquisition obtained a sample of the chapters gene seed and were surprised to learn that they successors to the legacy of the Dark Angels. They also knew they had spent considerable time in the warp, but found the astartes free of all taint and corruption. Once notified, Grand Master Azrael sent the remainder of the available forces, including the entire Deathwing and Ravenwing, to the system to investigate the chapter, fearing that the Fallen had notified outside forces of their past. Upon arriving they were greeted with open arms from the new found chapter and after investigations and thorough screenings by the Dark Angels Interrogator-Chaplain the young chapter was deemed pure and equal sons of the Lion. It was also deemed that the secret was safe for now.

What remained hidden from the Dark Angels and the Inquisition alike was the true origin of the chapter and the initiation rituals involved in the chapter. Not only did they know first hand the events at Caliban but had been visited with visions of the Lion and the Emperor alike bringing them here under Balthial, a Fallen Angel under a different name executed three millenia ago in the Rock. Balthial came to the kingdoms of Slaanesh after being cast from Caliban, himself being caught in melee with the Assault Marines during the invasion and bombardment of Caliban, and was bred to kill the emperor that turned on him. He was intercepted in this by Azrael and was tortured and executed for his past. His soul was immediately intercepted by the Emperor before he could be devoured by chaos. It is uncertain how exactly he returned to the mortal realm but when he did he did so with the same timing as the other marines in the chapter who had been overwhelmed by visions of the Primarch El' Jonson and visions of the Emperor. After beating back a splinter of Hive Fleet Cerberus and subjugating the Demiurg who had crashed into the mountains of Esoterra they dug into the mountains and carved out a base. Shortly thereafter the marines fell into a coma lasting weeks. Exactly what happened during this time is also a mystery but the souls of the marines were purified and mutations fell off, stunted and rotting. To this day, in the ceremony that elevates the Sons, scouts, to Brother the Son falls into a coma and their souls are believed to be given to the Lion and the Emperor in the warp as a sort of purgatory before returning several days later. 

However, memories of the Chapter Master were also given to them and is an addition mark of dishonor among them. During the time in the care of Slaanesh the marine was given a deep kiss, which haunts the memories of the chapter. At a trigger, especially when fighting Slaaneshi forces, all the marines lose control and go into a rage, seeking to destroy the object or being that caused the memory. However, the change is not permanent and can be overcome once the stimulus has been removed. Many a strip club was destroyed by a passing unit and thus the chapter puts much effort into staying away from populated areas and guard USO camps. 

The traits of the Dark Angels are well pronounced in the chapter, rarely communicating outside the chapter, leaving out key information, and when speaking being impeccably brief. 


If you don't care for fluff, skip to here

Ok so that was a long background for an intro. Anyway, I'm building the 3rd Brotherhood (that is, company) and enough of the Deathwing and Ravenwing for a 2k pt game with a small portion of the 3rd coming in. 

List to build as is:
Guardian of Reapers Nathaneal (Belial)
Guardian of Hunters Mika'el (Sammael)
Deathwing Reapers (Lightning Claws, TH/SS (2) Heavy Flamer, and Chainfist) (x2)
Ravenwing Hunters 
Ravenwing Hunter Support (x2)
Tactical with Rhino
Land Raider Crusader (x2)

3rd Brotherhood units
6 Tacticals w/Rhino
2 Assault Squads
2 Devastator Squads w/Razorback
2 Sniper Squads w/Razorback
2 Predators, Dreadnoughts, Vindicators, Whirlwinds

So here's the scheme I've got. Yes, I named them. No I'm not going to give a monologue about each individual when they get turned into a pile of slag on the board.  Anyway, this is the first scheme, no shadows or highlighting yet.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is also going to be somewhat of a long project as my income is not very high atm. Currently aiming at one a month.

recap: 
Thoughts on scheme?
Thoughts on best basing to go with the scheme?
Thoughts on fluff are welcome but I want to get this mainly to painting and thoughts regarding that.


*Finished*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*WIP*
So a word of warning: by the time I get around to touching things up I'm generally tired of staring at that unit and things tend to get left at the point where they look good on the table, but look like crud on camera. I'll circle back around eventually. I think.


Brother Gideon


Gideon is more or less done, though I would like some thoughts on him before I submit him for the painting challenge.

Ravenwing Hunters


Needs touch ups.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, like the fluff. However, if you want more responses for fluff I suggest you create a seperate thread in the Homebrew Fluff Forum. I'll be following this :victory:

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey mate, that's a sweet looking force you have there. 

some C&C:

I think the robes on your troops need some shading. I generally use a chestnut coloured wash (50/50 Ogryn Flesh and Badab Black, that I made up my self), followed by a dry brush of bleached bone once that's dry. 

On the same note, I think you need to shade the white a bit more. It might just be the photos. For this I would start with a base coat of Adeptus Battlegrey, then layer it up using Spacewolves Grey until you eventually use Skull White for edge highlights.

For highlighting black vehicles I tend to use edge highlights. Do one overall highlight using watered down Adeptus Battlegrey followed by a fine edge highlight of Spacewolves Grey on corners. Be careful not to over do it.

Try and drill out your bolters too. I know that can be frustrating sometimes, the amount of times I've screwed that up but not getting the drill bit centred 

Hopefully these tips will help, but your painting looks neat and tidy, which is a huge step up the ladder, so keep it up 

Rev


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice work, like the fluff. However, if you want more responses for fluff I suggest you create a seperate thread in the Homebrew Fluff Forum. I'll be following this :victory:
> 
> Bane of Kings Out.


Thanks :biggrin: might do that sometime. I'm on a painting stint so I'm afraid any critique of the fluff would go unfixed for awhile. I stretched the fluff a great deal so theres bound to be something major to change. 



TheReverend said:


> Hey mate, that's a sweet looking force you have there.
> 
> some C&C:
> 
> ...


Thanks much! Lots of help indeed. 
I had been wondering a better way to do shading for the robes, will this work just as well for similarly colored Deathwing Terminators?

Hmm, I see what you're saying with the white, I'll have a go at it with some individual angel pieces. The highlighting I've been hesitant to try again due to having fairly unsteady hands, but I'll give it another go sometime. I'm curious as to what you mean by overdoing it though. Do you mean the thickness or the amount of highlight or...? I've only ever attempted highlights on a few vehicles and they turned out a bit worse than I had hoped. 

What tool do you use to drill out bolters? I've been using my fingers and a drill bit for magnetizing things and its terribly inaccurate. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Huzzah! Some more t1's. The goal right now is just to get it so I can play a game without anyone complaining about me fielding unpainted models. Will have a new store in a few months so i want to avoid any such situation before it occurs.

My camera is not currently functioning, but i feel like I should update since its been forever since the last update it feels like.

3 bikes done, 


Some terminators


5 projects down so group shot!



Completely unrelated: Blood Angels!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Lucio said:


> What tool do you use to drill out bolters? I've been using my fingers and a drill bit for magnetizing things and its terribly inaccurate.


I use a pin vice.

A technique that helps is to drill a small guide hole in the centre with a thin bit as this will assist in keeping the larger bit centred.

Another thing that an help is practising drilling on the round nubs that appear on most sprues; they are not identical in size but the centring issue is the same.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I use a pin vice.
> 
> A technique that helps is to drill a small guide hole in the centre with a thin bit as this will assist in keeping the larger bit centred.
> 
> Another thing that an help is practising drilling on the round nubs that appear on most sprues; they are not identical in size but the centring issue is the same.


I use a dremel myself.

To (try) and get it centred i usually lightly score vertical and horizontal lines across the middle of the barrel, then use a small screwdriver to make a small divot where they meet.

Practicing on the ends of sprues is genius though, cheers dave!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Pin vice is the thing I was looking for before! Thanks Dave! I'll check out a Dremel as well so I can get the barrels drilled. I've got a lot of drilling to do. Thanks Varakir!

Tried some shading on a cloak, having many of them, as a shading practice before going back and shading the terminators but am not sure I like how it turned out. Thoughts?


It looks better on camera than it does on the desk I think. I might just use it to help do manual shading because I can't see where shadows land very well for the life of me.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not bad, arm looks like its lacking highlights on the elbow pad


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I think the highlight test worked great. The white in your other models was overpowering and this will give it a nice contrast. You can also go over the highest points with skull white again. I love you land speeder but it need something.......maybe a little highlighting and shading to contast the blck and flat red.

Great Work!! Keep up the fine effort!
Doc


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Khainite, nothing is highlighted as of yet, I've been lazy and/or too busy to do much highlighting or shadowing. 

Thanks docgeo for the kind words and advice. I will be shadowing and highlighting them tomorrow most likely as per your instructions. I originally had the speeder highlighted, but something about the long lines made my unsteady hands even more obvious. Though since I've heard a lot of that from friends and other places its been posted to I'll likely give it another go after the tactical squad I'm working on and the one after it (just touch ups and highlights on those.)Though a pair of speeders might sneak their way in as well, they need to be done by next thursday... lots to do, lots to do.

Currently, this is where I got to tonight/this morning, I've got half hour left before I need to crash so just waiting on the bases to dry. If I can get the first layer of sand on there I can get them based this afternoon prior to work. I won't be getting any painting time in tonight but tomorrow I might get to the highlights on these.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks! I went ahead and tried it on the unit... not certain still. I never thought I'd see the day the pictures come out better than how they look, but i've stared at them so long I've got the non-shadowed idea of what they look like burned into my mind. Please share your thoughts. 






This is strictly shadowing on the cloak, i'll be getting to highlighting the rest as I figure the showing out. Change of plans means I get to work on them tonight/this morning.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

They definitely look better with the shading to me.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you Mr. Hobbit, I shall carry on then.

Basing done, next update when finalized, within the next few hours most likely.

Highlights...eh. I suck at it miserably. practice makes perfect I guess...


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Going to give highlighting a go with a lighter highlight and a new detail brush. Practice makes perfect, right?

The robe shading hit reality hard. First person to look at it asked if I'd dunked them in coffee. :/ We briefly discussed perhaps the flash made it seem lighter than it actually was so it looks better in pictures than it actually is so I'm going to clean them up and try a lighter wash. i think I'm going to give GW's 2:1 bone to graveyard earth a try and see how it works. Pics tonight/tomorrow morning most likely.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

You look like you;re on the right track but I think you might be having a coverage problem with the robe wash. 

It looks a little to shiny and like it pooled in the crevices of the robe. My suggestion would be to mix a little of the robe base color into your ink, and add a little water to re-think it out. When you mix regular paint with an ink it adds opacity, and coverage - meaning less likely to run off the high areas. 

Mix your paint+ink+water, and wash the robes. Then go back and highlight the raised areas of the robe where the light would fall on them from above. For the highlight use the bas color again and you can be a little heavy handed. Then re-highlight the raised areas using just the bone color and a little water, but wiping your brush off on a paper towel or rag to ensure you won't be loading the highlights with pigment.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Coming along very nicely.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

That's exactly the kind of help I needed Kreuger, thank you. I'll definitely try it with the test model.

Thank you Hammer


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's another test for the cloak.


Looking to get back into the swing of things now that the High Elfs are about done. The speeders yea, I'll put them after the Tacs. Thank you very much for the advice.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

This looks much better Lucio, I def like the Dark Angel shoulder pads on all your squads, very nice.

There seems to be a mold line tho that is running down the left side of the robes, Id recommend cleaning that up in the future. When you start doin gmore highlights on ur models those moldlines can really ruin the effect.

Keep up the progress!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Went back and put some shadows onto the Terminator and gave my first shot at using the blending technique on the claws. Critique?





Got some more paint today, hopefully the next activity will be a full squad so I can start getting these guys done.


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have to say, i am very impressed how much your painting has come on in the space of 3 pages, you have taken on board alot of C&C and your models look good for it. I can't wait to see the Army finished. 

Keep up the good work.

I would Rep ya but not able to yet


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks feckwit. 

Currently, my projects are on hold until I can get a decent case for them as every time I game with them they are coming back scratched up. The dwarfs are getting some much needed attention, but as soon as I've got the funds for the case, which might be a while, I'll be back to painting the marines. Thanks much for the feedback and critique all!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the 'I'm still alive' post.

Some stuff I've been messing around with:


Speeders still not highlighted, but at least they aren't as bad as they were.

Picked up a technique for lightning, let me know what you think. Also, converted a Typhoon launcher into a Cyclone launcher. Not finished painting yet, but progress is progress I suppose.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Only advice I have is:

Give those lightning claws a watered down, blue wash. It'll remove the harshness of the white.

And

I'd touch up the edges of armour plates (like shoulder pads in particular) with white. It'll remove the pastiness and slab like nature of the ivory colour (this is a fault of the colour, not you). 

I also strongly recommend you undercoat in Black. I know you're then painting light colours, it just does the job of creating shadow in recesses you miss/can't reach.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Alright, will do the next chance I get. I'm gonna be out of reach of the minis for a few days as I'm out of town for a little bit, but as soon as I get back I'll get to it. Do you mean like a white highlight type touch up? Black would be a good idea, I'll try it on the next set I get, which should be... Jan/Feb ish maybe? Anyway, I'll get to work on them more with shadows and whatnot after I get back and get that Grudge Thrower done for the Painting Challenge.

Thanks for the reply.  BTW, love your avvy.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Like people said , great improvement in the space of 3 pages! keep on practicing ! On the termis, i was more liking the red blending than the lightning. If you keep the lightning i would try to blend them a lil bit more the white with so light blue ( well imo ).

keep bringing stuff mate !


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Will do ^_^ I'll post pics after I get the blue wash on it and we'll see if that helps. If not I'll go back and re-introduce the layers that the white kinda covered a bit.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Alright, I went ahead and did both the claws and hammers with a wash to tone it down a bit, someone said I overdid the lightning on the hammers so I went with the wash there too, and this is the result.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Death Wing FTW!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Did some highlighting... I suck at highlights. Any advice?


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

So I'm distracted, the new "guardsmen" came in and I'm loving putting them all together. These are from the Phalanx, the PDF regiments raised in the Angels of Acquittance worlds and used to hold the ground the Angels take and hold the enemy at bay with trenches, landmines, and big guns behind the masses of infantry. So changing the thread name...

Tell me what you think of the scheme.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Lucio said:


> Did some highlighting... I suck at highlights. Any advice?


For sharp edge highlights use the side of the brush instead of the tip, draw the brush along the edge of the area you're highlighting putting just enough pressure on the brush to leave a thin line. 
Another tip would be to build up towards a highlight a little more slowly, add gradually more white/bleached bone to your base colour and layer towards where the highlight will be brightest then finish with either an edge highlight (as described above) or a dot of pure skull white. Also, washes can be used to take a harsh edge off of a highlight, thin down some Gryphonne Sepia and run it around the area where the highlight meets the base coat.


I hope some of that helps, keep up the good work, they look great!


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice to see some more Dark Angels on here. Showing real improvement on the models, keep it up.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Lucio said:


> Thanks feckwit.
> 
> Currently, my projects are on hold until I can get a decent case for them as every time I game with them they are coming back scratched up. The dwarfs are getting some much needed attention, but as soon as I've got the funds for the case, which might be a while, I'll be back to painting the marines. Thanks much for the feedback and critique all!


Hi Lucio,

I think part of your problem is not undercoating your models with primer, thats why your paint looks to be rubbing off and chipping in some areas. It wont prevent but it helps, also using a matte varnish when your finished painting will help protect them. GW, P3, Army painter all make decent varnishes. 

Also figure cases in my opinion are overrated. Just buy the GW foam, battlefoam, sabol designs foam, whatever takes your fancy and put it in a box or plastic bin from wal mart. Unless your traveling or racing with your models in your car no real need for expensive cases.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

@Norm: That helps a great deal. The problem I'm having is that the Gryphonne Sepia seems to run everywhere regardless of how much I've got on my brush. I have a pic with all 5 termies highlighted and sepia'd, decided that the older looking armor would be appropriate considering how old terminator armor is supposed to be, but the camera result looks l ike crap. Washes are the bane of my existence, I don't see how anyone gets dipping to work (not that I did that, but the point remains). 

*mini Waaaagh of frustration*



Starting to feel like I'm taking steps backwards... and now who knows how much time to fix. Argh.



cirs85 said:


> Hi Lucio,
> 
> I think part of your problem is not undercoating your models with primer, thats why your paint looks to be rubbing off and chipping in some areas. It wont prevent but it helps, also using a matte varnish when your finished painting will help protect them. GW, P3, Army painter all make decent varnishes.
> 
> Also figure cases in my opinion are overrated. Just buy the GW foam, battlefoam, sabol designs foam, whatever takes your fancy and put it in a box or plastic bin from wal mart. Unless your traveling or racing with your models in your car no real need for expensive cases.


Yeah, these terminators in particular are older models I had half painted before I knew to prime things so you got me there. I'm hesitant to varnish at this point due to not ever truly having something I can really call 'finished'. I mean there is basic tabletop that I'm using for the painting challenge (my skill level at the beginning of this past year) and then there is really done with multiple layers and highlights and whatnot that seems to be just outside of my reach. 

I ended up with a fairly cheap case from KR. The case itself I'm not sure how much it runs, but the bulk of the cost was the custom foam. $30 included foam if you went with one of the pre-done foam loadouts.

@Cordell: Thanks, the more first legion the better


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

So an update since it's been so very long. 

The KR case is holding up quite well to being used. I drug it around the state with me for about four months and the edges on the inside are starting to look a little ragged as well as the area around the handle (my fault for trying to stuff too much stuff inside and above the foam) so its a bit worn, but still in good shape. 

Painting: Looking to get some stuff done. ADHD on overload... Tried out a new technique on some Tau and I think it turned out well as a method of shadowing so I'm going to try it on the second batch of terminators. Changed the mix for the shadows and the highlights so they both will be more subtle. Not certain I like the shadow that way, but I'll let y'all decide what you like and I'll go from there. 

Was messing around with some spare bitz and marines and ended up with nearly a full squad of jump pack Dark Angels that I guess I'll play as the 9th Brotherhood (FA focused) and use the Blood Angels rules for them. 

Current project is Ezekial with a jump pack.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

You've really improved since your first post, good work - keep it up.
If you're having trouble with the wash, you could try reapplying your base coat (Deheb Stone or Bleached Bone, I think?) over the top of the armour, and leave the wash in the recesses.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you! ^_^That's certainly worth a shot, though if what I'm doing now looks good I think I'll stick with it, let me know. 


Some drafts...


----------

